# Pigeons Need Homes - Niagara Falls NY



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Home needed for domestic pigeons 11/13/08

Niagara Falls, NY Contact: Andrew
E-mail: [email protected] 
Twenty five to 30 domestic pigeons are in need of a home. They have lived in a coop and were raised for years by their caregiver, who recently died at the age of 94. Currently, there is no one to care for the birds and they may be released if they are not placed. Because they are used to being cared for, they will most likely not do well on their own. If you can take the flock, or even some of the birds, please contact Andrew.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's a shame. I hope they find homes.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

These birds all did find homes! 

Terry


----------

